# just back from a week in N France worst holiday ever



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We were in France last week and it was the worst holiday I have ever had mainly due to the weather. It was like spending a week in a caravan and having someone power wash the outside for a whole week. the rain and wind was terrible. On the odd few days we could get out the whole place seemed washed out and miserable, but even then it was drizzling 

Wse stravelled from Calais down to dieppe and back again just to get a break from work

Glad to be home


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Moan, moan, moan. You think it was better weather in UK...???

Ray.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Been glorious sunshine - if a bit cold for most of last week, the weekend and again today.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Northern France in November wouldn't be an obvious choice for some winter sun but, hey - at least you got a break from work!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I guess there's one consolation - you must be well stocked up with hooch for Christmas.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It's less than 40 miles further South than the coast of England! What did you expect gently waving palm trees and gentle warm breezes kissing your bronzing skin? :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We were in Germany, during late May and early June, when they had horrendous weather with floods up to bedroom windows. Many Stelplatz close, as flooded out. We had 0 deg and snow, but we still got out and enjoyed the places.
OK it could have been better, and warmer, and it did get better, even 33 deg. Maybe that made the difference.
I even had to buy heavier clothes, to keep warm
We will be returning as we loved the place


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

i wondered why there were no Brits there :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Why didn't you go further south . The Loire or Charente are less than a days drive from Calais with probably better weather.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Annsman said:


> It's less than 40 miles further South than the coast of England! What did you expect gently waving palm trees and gentle warm breezes kissing your bronzing skin? :lol:


Herds of wildebeest sweeping majestically across the plain? Alan.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

mmmm Wildebeest with brushes , never seen that before 8O Phil


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

valphil said:


> mmmm Wildebeest with brushes , never seen that before 8O Phil


I just gnu someone would come up with some wise crack like that :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, for the last couple of weeks the weather has seen fit to give us a large amount of liquid sunshine....

the grass has shot up and needs cutting but it is too wet to get the tractor onto it.....

Sunday (10th) was atrocious, our road was 15 cm deep and we had a flood in our bedroom - so we spent time bailing that out......

But 10 days earlier MrsW had been swimming in the Med near Agde and we had both been wearing summer shorts and polo shirts.....

Unpredictable is the only word I can use, I blame global warming and that is entirely due to too many people driving MH - so it's all your fault anyway. :lol: 

We are currently experiencing autumnal weather but then it is the middle of November and the trees are still clothed with green leafs.  

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > It's less than 40 miles further South than the coast of England! What did you expect gently waving palm trees and gentle warm breezes kissing your bronzing skin? :lol:
> ...


Or the Hanging Gardens of Babylon perhaps. I am also tempted to ask:-

What did you expect to see from an Autocruise Startrail bedroom window? A view? Well its over there between the land and the sky!!!

I really must get out more.......... :lol:

Caulkhead


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are a hard lot :lol: 

I sympathise with you drcotts, I don't mind any weather and even an odd downpour when in the motorhome but unrelenting rain is my idea of hell

it's that Raynippers territory, when we where there it blew a gale and lashed it down

I reckon we should boycott it, but then again there is the wine to consider :lol: :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You should have gone to the tropics... the Philippines I hear had some interesting weather to write home about.

Seriously, why the heck would you expect the Calais to Dieppe road in November (November as in winter) to reflect the Hanging Gardens of Babylon with dawn to dusk sunshine. I doubt that the weather in France anywhere north of the Masif Central would be much different.
However damning the whole country for the sake of the bits that used to belong to England, does go a little too far.

Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rosalan said:


> You should have gone to the tropics... the Philippines I hear had some interesting weather to write home about.
> 
> Seriously, why the heck would you expect the Calais to Dieppe road in November (November as in winter) to reflect the Hanging Gardens of Babylon with dawn to dusk sunshine. I doubt that the weather in France anywhere north of the Masif Central would be much different.
> However damning the whole country for the sake of the bits that used to belong to England, does go a little too far.
> ...


 :? I didn't notice any damning of the whole of France. Just an account of a particular holiday there.

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As I tried to hint..... even the supposedly sunny south of France has not been recently - we came back from a superb 3 week trip to the Med and the Gers (and to Agen for me to have eye surgery but that's beside the point and {offtopic} ) and arrived back here on Sunday 28th October.....

It started to rain that evening and has hardly stopped since then sadly.........

our chickens are beginning to look more like ducks and the "grass" closely resembles a paddy field (and I don't mean an are with lots of Irish citizens in it leaning on shovels...... :lol: :roll: ).

For the last two weeks wellies have replaced sandals and flip flops, and the swimming pool is now home only to a colony of frogs that have migrated from the paddy field as it is too wet for them (and I don't mean those of that Gallic persuasion, smoking Gauloises :roll: :lol: ).

BUT we are reliably assured by all the locals that this is unusual weather/the worst for the last 25 years/never known at this time of the year/is very unseasonable and so on - in EXACTLY the same way that we were told about last years snow (which cut us off from French bread for 4 days..... 8O  :roll: ) as you can see from the unseasonable pictures below.

Sadly, the weather anywhere can be not what one would expect - that is the beauty of going anywhere, even if it is raining there is usually plenty to do and plenty to see, it just might be different to what you expected to do.......

Dave


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

For the last two weeks willies have replaced sandals and flip flops, and the swimming pool is now home only to a colony of frogs that have migrated from the paddy field as it is too wet for them (and I don't mean those of that Gallic persuasion, smoking Gauloises :roll: :lol: ).


Willies? My mind is in overdrive...

Mrs s


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrs slippers said:


> My mind is in overdrive...


So is the autocorrect ........

thanks for pointing that out, dammed autocorrect strikes again.......

Dave


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

You should have checked the forecast, 

I did and it's going to be dark tonight


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

slippers said:


> For the last two weeks willies have replaced sandals and flip flops, and the swimming pool is now home only to a colony of frogs that have migrated from the paddy field as it is too wet for them (and I don't mean those of that Gallic persuasion, smoking Gauloises :roll: :lol: ).
> 
> Willies? My mind is in overdrive...
> 
> Mrs s


Well you have to do something when it is raining, we drove back last week from Spain, rained all the way, wasn't cold as the heating in the van is great, not so good when we went out though.
Only one usable pitch at the last site we used before crossing the border to Belgium, due to standing water, although not meant for tourers the managers happily supplied electric from elsewhere and we spent a very pleasant evening.
Have had one dry day since getting back, just what we expected.
Reasonable weather is good, getting away in the van is better even when weather is bad.
Sue


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

drcotts said:


> We were in France last week and it was the worst holiday I have ever had.........
> (


 I didn't notice any damning of the whole of France. Just an account of a particular holiday there.

Seems to include most of France :wink:

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well it may have been a wet one and pretty miserable but you know there will be better to come.

How about we turn this thread around and start relating details of The Best Holiday Ever!

For me, that's not so easy to choose


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suggest you try July and August!  

Having said that we left the Alps early this year in August as it was freezing on a night and in the morning so we ended up in the Ardeche where it was blazing.

This time last year we were in Brittany and had a fab time. Bit wild at times and wet but a mixture.

Been up on the east yorks coast for two weeks now and its been pretty good really. Cold at times and one storm but stunning today.

Id stay until Christmas if I didnt have to go back next week to do some worky stuff.

The weather seems broken these days if you ask me.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Then mend it dear Barry, Dear Barry, Dear Barry, Then mend it Dear Barry Dear Barry MEND IT!

:lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Then mend it dear Barry, Dear Barry, Dear Barry, Then mend it Dear Barry Dear Barry MEND IT!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


Do you want banning?!!!

ooops wrong forum


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I am surrounded by people whobrave the elements  

I used to, walked the fells in winds you could lean on, no view but the blinding rain and mists

Dragged 6 kids up there too ( good for the soul)

Now in my twirelight years I want to spend time wandering in the dry but cold air, not huddled up in avan whilst it constantly p****s it down

I know, it's what you expect 

But I don't like it

And Niether does Shadow, the wimp :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

drcotts said:


> We were in France last week and it was the worst holiday I have ever had mainly due to the weather. It was like spending a week in a caravan and having someone power wash the outside for a whole week. the rain and wind was terrible. On the odd few days we could get out the whole place seemed washed out and miserable, but even then it was drizzling
> 
> Wse stravelled from Calais down to dieppe and back again just to get a break from work
> 
> Glad to be home


w Sorry to hear about your holiday weather we were in Spain last year in the summer weather great , soon as we crossed into France it rained and rained went over the Meille (or however you spell it ) bridge and it hammered down ,continued up to "D Day beaches "and it peed down but up there you go expect to get English weather , wished we had stayed in Spain but there you go ,you know the French alter the weather for the friendly Brits!! :lol: .
PS. North Wales in the summer this year was hot and lovely.

Tony A.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

tony50 said:


> .
> PS. North Wales in the summer this year was hot and lovely.
> 
> Tony A.


Not in Anglesey in June it wasn't. Peed down all the time we were there. Mind I think we did pick the worst week of the summer.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

France is a large country and you picked just about the coldest wetest bit for this time of year so you cannot expect much more. 
We were over at the same time, sun every day, windows open so we could sleep and plenty of people in the sea each day. 
We had a wonderful break but we were 700+ miles further south. 
James


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

It was just a moan. Not directed at france although i would have expected a couple of hrs when it didnt rain.

Sometimes you just have to tell somebody to get it off your chest. Luckily when i told them at work the all said aww sorry phill.

We jusy bokked the holiday as a late get away and dont expect anything special. like wall to wall sun or palm trees, yes we did get a bottle of wine on the way back.

Thanks for the advice on travelling to the Loire and that may be an idea in the future.

Cheers all

Phill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant wall to wall sunshine and blue skies today. Some yer win and some yer lose.
Now I have no excuse to do all those outside jobs I have been putting off.......  

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Same here, bright sunshine, clear blue sky, although the weather forecast is STILL saying it is cloudy today - their windows need cleaning at the forecasters office methinks..... :lol: 

16C at present.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eat yer heart out Barry. 
12 bots Leffe £3.
12 botts Carlsburg £2.
And then someone has the cheek to moan about France. Your being ripped off.
Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Eat yer heart out Barry.
> 12 bots Leffe £3.
> 12 botts Carlsburg £2.
> And then someone has the cheek to moan about France. Your being ripped off.
> Ray.


£3!!!!! 

WHAAAAT! How come? Where at?

Its almost worth driving down and filling up with the stuff!

Flipping Tescos, Morrisons etc its now £5 for 4 x 330cl bottles (which is just a starter). Why does it double in price as soon as it crosses the Channel? They put it in the category of "World Beers" FFS! Its from Belgium. Not exactly exotic is it?

PAH! Im coming to yours for Christmas Ray. thats it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ray and there was me thinking you were above posting things to upset others :lol: :lol: 

get that wine in, it's cold in Jan/Feb

Although it was b****y cold there in May

Are you sure you don't want to move futher south????

aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Barry, every time I see Leffe I think of you....... he, he, he, he...... :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: 
But at €3.34 0r about 3 squids in your money, I might start swilling it meself..... :lol: 
We (I) am hoping for a very quiet Christmas. Just us two and Lobster Thermidor day after day.....  But then we do have a visitor to fill the gap between Xmas and the New Year.

Sorry Sandra, we do get the odd 'blip' of inclement weather. Like 3ft. of snow last March. But we managed with toast over a log fire and now a genny just in case.

Feel so sorry for the Philipines and their plight right now. Glad everyone is rushing aid in for them at last. Unlike Katrina.....  

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

light the fire if we are able to travel this winter

toast over a log fire?

You are forgiven everything

Well almost, I'll think of something just give me time :lol: 

Although there's Pru

Forget it I can't think of anything   

sandra


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just spoken with our neighbours in France and today it's 23deg and there all down on Pampelonne beach.
That's not the only plus, last week I ordered a new phone line which only took 5 minutes on the phone, no bank details, contracts etc etc. 
I arranged for a neighbour to open the house for them today, they arrived at 13.03 hr for a 13-15 hr slot and were gone in 40 minutes and it cost £50 as our house as never had a line.
Try getting that from BT ! 
I think I will ask them to pop out and buy some Leff for me tomorrow to really make my week.
James


----------

